# Inside Anderson Silva – the real story – part 2: the Sonnen case



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

[For those who didn't like the Seagal connection, it's the same style here so this one probably won't be fun to you either. For the rest, enjoy this explanation to what happened in the Sonnen fight  ]

*Inside Anderson Silva – the real story – part 2: the Sonnen case*

One day at the Silva mansion. Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida are playing the Mortal Kombat video game. Silva seems a bit distracted.

Machida: What up?
Silva: Dana not happy with my last fight. He say he fire me if I fight again like with Demian.
Machida: You know who you fight next?
Silva: Chael Sonnen guy.
Machida: Oh, big White hope.
Silva: He big loudmouth. He insult Minotauro!
Machida: Really?! What you do?
Silva: I have idea.
Machida: Tell me! You destroy him?
Silva: No, better. I pretend he can hit me *smiles*
Machida: You cannot. Nobody believe that is real after Griffin fight!
Silva: I go crack my rib in training, so it look more real.
Machida: And then?
Silva: I pretend he bring me to ground and stay there.
Machida: How long?
Silva: Five rounds.
Machida: What?!
Silva: Yeah. He think he can win grind me and then I make triangle.
Machida: When?
Silva: Maybe two seconds before end of fight, like bomb disposal in movies *smiles*
Machida: No, you cannot do that. Everybody think is fake!
Silva: Ok, ten seconds.
Machida: No, make at start of round five.
Silva: One minute?
Machida: Three minutes.
Silva: Two minutes!
Machida: Ok, two minutes.
Silva: Good. Boss happy with exiting fight, Minotauro happy with Jiu Jitsu submission, fans happy, I happy, everybody happy. *smiles* 
Machida: Except Sonnen.
Silva: Who care. *shrugs*

Well, we all know what happened then...


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

brilliant !

rep'd


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I dunno why, but these crack me up...haha. Did you do the Thiago Silva article too...lolz!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Well done ones again :thumb02:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Bravo:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, i'm sure this is what happened. 



> [For those who didn't like the Seagal connection, it's the same style here so this one probably won't be fun to you either. For the rest, enjoy this explanation to what happened in the Sonnen fight ]


There you go guy's, no reason to bash this thread or say it's fake.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

:thumb02:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it crazy to believe that a conversation similiar to this one REALLY did take place?


----------



## BlubberButt (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done my friend....Well done!!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

lol I like how Anderson always has this master plan that he refines with Machida, not so far from reality either.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Awkward thread title is awkward


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

I love when you insert "*smiles*", because I can just picture Andy with his usual big ass smile on face XD


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

I loled so hard at this part:

Silva: I go crack my rib in training, so it look more real.


Great job!


----------

